# Best 27" monitor for $300 or less?



## Mr. Minecraft (Nov 25, 2011)

I need a good quality 27" monitor for under $300 bucks. I need good viewing angles, 1080p resolution or higher, and a good contrast ratio. I am going to be using it with my PS3, so it must have HDMI. I saw a post here by lophole that had some good ones, but they were to small. Whacha got guys?


----------



## KingEojj (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001481
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001392
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236091
http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VA2...633W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322191492&sr=8-1


your post made me lol at first, but i guess anythings possible on black friday.

happy hunting.


----------



## Mr. Minecraft (Nov 25, 2011)

I saw this one in Loopholes last post, and it does seem good. What do you think? It seems alot better than the 27 inch ones despite the fact that is 2 inches smaller.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=1krdk8ty240qr


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 25, 2011)

You said you wanted a 27" monitor and I just bought this from newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236103 

No issues with it so far.  Played Battlefield 3 on it the other day.


----------



## Benny Boy (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's another
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.770132

Sell or use the case.


----------



## Double-Aces (Nov 26, 2011)

*A 32 inch Walmart TV.........*

For 300 bucks you can get a 32 inch TV screen at Walmart. I have two, and a 47 inch as well in a three monitor system. They all have vga and multiple hdmi inputs and you can watch cable as well.  I havent used a computer monitor in years. Everyone who sees my system says wow, that's a big monitor, no one even knows that they are tv's..........


----------



## claptonman (Nov 26, 2011)

I would recommend getting a real monitor instead of a TV. Some of them has resolution issues with computers.


----------



## Double-Aces (Nov 27, 2011)

I stand corrected, for $299.98 you can get a 1080 pixel 37 inch monitor at Walmart, note that all PS3's and Xboxes were designed to be run thru TV's..............They all have hdmi

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Element-37-ELDFW374/17165471


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 27, 2011)

Double-Aces said:


> I stand corrected, for $299.98 you can get a 1080 pixel 37 inch monitor at Walmart, note that all PS3's and Xboxes were designed to be run thru TV's..............They all have hdmi
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Element-37-ELDFW374/17165471



Thats not a monitor, thats a TV.


----------



## Double-Aces (Nov 27, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Thats not a monitor, thats a TV.



Actually, a television is often and properly called, "a television monitor" The fact is that the first led screens were for computer monitors, then the TV manufacturers figured out that the new tech was better than the cathode ray tube, trust me, a TV will work just fine with a PS3, or any decent computer. Computer manufacturers no longer bundle computer monitors with their computers, because monitors are old school.

Try to think out of the box, do you want little characters, with little guns and bombs? or big characters, with big guns and bombs and the ability to sit near to the game, or recline back and relax.  

The same manufacturers are building TV's and the few computer monitors that are still sold in the same factories.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 27, 2011)

Double-Aces said:


> Actually, a television is often and properly called, "a television monitor" The fact is that the first led screens were for computer monitors, then the TV manufacturers figured out that the new tech was better than the cathode ray tube, trust me, a TV will work just fine with a PS3, or any decent computer. Computer manufacturers no longer bundle computer monitors with their computers, because monitors are old school.
> 
> Try to think out of the box, do you want little characters, with little guns and bombs? or big characters, with big guns and bombs and the ability to sit near to the game, or recline back and relax.
> 
> The same manufacturers are building TV's and the few computer monitors that are still sold in the same factories.



Totally wrong.  Tv's don't have the right type of specs to be gaming.  And yes, they still provide lcd monitors not tv's when you buy a computer.  Not sure where you are getting your information from.


----------



## Double-Aces (Nov 27, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Totally wrong.  Tv's don't have the right type of specs to be gaming.  And yes, they still provide lcd monitors not tv's when you buy a computer.  Not sure where you are getting your information from.



I am never wrong, I may have a different opinion than you, but the fact is that xbox and ps3 platforms, were both designed to be hooked up to TV monitors, and in fact the majority are hooked up to TV monitors. As far as bundling of monitors, what I was refering to is the fact that computer desktop sellers, used to require the purchase of a monitor with the computer, you might remember this, and you might not. I do not know of a single reputable computer seller that still requires the purchase of a monitor now, as many prefer another option...the TV... Of coarse my computer desk is 12 feet long and 5 feet wide, and not everyone has my real estate for a two 32 inch and one 37 inch TV monitors, but there is no game made that they will not handle, as all a monitor does is to display the signal that it gets from the computer, or game console, or cable provider.  Can you buy a new TV without multiple HDMI hookups, and perhaps a VGA as well?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Nov 27, 2011)

Double-Aces said:


> I am never wrong, I may have a different opinion than you, but the fact is that xbox and ps3 platforms, were both designed to be hooked up to TV monitors, and in fact the majority are hooked up to TV monitors. As far as bundling of monitors, what I was refering to is the fact that computer desktop sellers, used to require the purchase of a monitor with the computer, you might remember this, and you might not. I do not know of a single reputable computer seller that still requires the purchase of a monitor now, as many prefer another option...the TV... Of coarse my computer desk is 12 feet long and 5 feet wide, and not everyone has my real estate for a two 32 inch and one 37 inch TV monitors, but there is no game made that they will not handle, as all a monitor does is to display the signal that it gets from the computer, or game console, or cable provider.  Can you buy a new TV without multiple HDMI hookups, and perhaps a VGA as well?



Seriously...unless your going to be sitting ALL the way on the other side of the room, i would never EVER suggest using a television as a monitor, ive used it...it sucks, the DPI just is NOT there. you need to fenagle with settings just to get things to work, TV != Monitor; TV and Monitor CAN be LCDs or CRTs but thats about all, TV is not in the same class of quality as a monitor. People can be wrong and sir, you are wrong. Sure it may be 1080p but when you start making that screen huge...that number really means nada.


----------



## kennebell347 (Nov 28, 2011)

Double-Aces said:


> I am never wrong, I may have a different opinion than you, but the fact is that xbox and ps3 platforms, were both designed to be hooked up to TV monitors, and in fact the majority are hooked up to TV monitors. As far as bundling of monitors, what I was refering to is the fact that computer desktop sellers, used to require the purchase of a monitor with the computer, you might remember this, and you might not. I do not know of a single reputable computer seller that still requires the purchase of a monitor now, as many prefer another option...the TV... Of coarse my computer desk is 12 feet long and 5 feet wide, and not everyone has my real estate for a two 32 inch and one 37 inch TV monitors, but there is no game made that they will not handle, as all a monitor does is to display the signal that it gets from the computer, or game console, or cable provider.  Can you buy a new TV without multiple HDMI hookups, and perhaps a VGA as well?



Oh boy.... I almost wonder if you are joking. I have used a 1080p 37'' TV and a 55'' 1080p TV as my computer monitor. It does not work near as well and the picture is better on my 23'' LED monitor. I am not gonna even go into the other differences. Ill stick with it looks better


----------



## Double-Aces (Nov 28, 2011)

FuryRosewood said:


> Seriously...unless your going to be sitting ALL the way on the other side of the room, i would never EVER suggest using a television as a monitor, ive used it...it sucks, the DPI just is NOT there. you need to fenagle with settings just to get things to work, TV != Monitor; TV and Monitor CAN be LCDs or CRTs but thats about all, TV is not in the same class of quality as a monitor. People can be wrong and sir, you are wrong. Sure it may be 1080p but when you start making that screen huge...that number really means nada.



How do you explain the MILLIONS of Wii, Xbox and PSx users who use Televisions?  As for the resolution of a smaller screen being better than that of a larger screen, to a point this is true, which is why the little picture on a YouTube page has more clarity, than the full screen will.  Look, what I offered was a way for the first poster, to get far more for his or her money. It seems that many of the people with game systems, want a computer monitor, as though they feel it upgrades their hardware to more of a computer level, it doesn't. I have 5 computers, and thus don't really need a computer monitor, to feel like I'm up to the rest of the crowd. Psychology, really has a great deal to do with peoples choices, as no one here has even bothered to compare the specs.............of TV's and computer monitors, that might be assembled by the same people, in the same factories, LITERALLY.  So if you want to spend another $100.00 or so, for 10 to 15 inches less game gun length, or photo editing, sampling and comparison area in a 4 or 5 monitor system, that's your prerogative, but then game console players never do that, or any of the other billion things that PC's do, do they?


----------



## Double-Aces (Nov 28, 2011)

FuryRosewood said:


> Seriously...unless your going to be sitting ALL the way on the other side of the room, i would never EVER suggest using a television as a monitor, ive used it...it sucks, the DPI just is NOT there. you need to fenagle with settings just to get things to work, TV != Monitor; TV and Monitor CAN be LCDs or CRTs but thats about all, TV is not in the same class of quality as a monitor. People can be wrong and sir, you are wrong. Sure it may be 1080p but when you start making that screen huge...that number really means nada.



Just out of curiosity, why do people here post their computer specs online, and why would someone brag about having this CPU in their system?  http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+955  You will notice that the first 21 CPU's on the list are all Intel, and Intel has not even released an uncut eight core yet, no need with the nonsense that AMD offers.  Yet people will buy the AMD 8150 and brag that their eight core CPU is inferior to many quad core and all hex Intel chips.


----------

